
Reddit AMA: Ohio State “weld 'un-weldable' Metals” Professor Glenn Daehn, Nov 9 - Oatseller
https://news.osu.edu/news/2015/11/04/welding-ama/
======
Oatseller
HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10473444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10473444)

Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/3s4j5o/science_ama...](https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/3s4j5o/science_ama_series_i_am_professor_glenn_daehn_of/)

